# Jack Daniels



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

This is my second build, I usually get my dad a bottle of Jack for his birthday but this year I got him a custom Jack Daniels rod. This is a Batson Forecast RX6 Graphite, SP844 black pearl recoil guides. There are a lot of firsts on this rod for me, a few do overs and some lessons learned. I turned the burnt cork rings which is symbolic of the charred oak barrels and the color scheme matches the Black and White label with metallic gold matching the color of the Whiskey. I originally tried getting the labels off of a JD bottle and making it an inlay over a black thread which didnâ€™t look good. I then tried printing them myself and was not happy with the colors. I went to a graphics guy who spent some time and finally found the correct fonts. (There are 8 or 9 custom fonts on JD label) I had him print out some oversize labels and I cut them to length and width and put it on like an inlay wrap. Since the black thread was hard to match with a black label I made it look like a two-tone black on black. It turned out good with the exception of one screw up which I plan to fix and for now I will not showcase it with a picture. I will share what screw up is though. With all the color matching and the detail in finding the correct font, there was one little thing that myself and a dozen other men did not see. When I got the labels Whiskey was misspelled. It did not have the E. It was spelled whisky. My neighborâ€™s wife walked over to the house and that was the first thing she saw, it made me sick but thatâ€™s how it goes I guess. I am getting a correctly spelled label and will fix it. I just wanted to get some pics posted in case I really screw it up trying to fix the label. Once I get the label fixed I will take a few more pics with a macro lens


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good looking rod


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a very cool rod. Love the concept!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll drink to that.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice build.

-hook


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice!! Knock a few back and nobody will notice the spelling anyway!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Reminds me of Friday night ....before the tournament... LOL. Nice touch.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that is a good looking Rod!! Makes me want to pour a drink!!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

dude that is bad arse let me know if interested in building me one. I would buy one fo sho. that would make an awsome gift


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

It turned out very nice! ...Just blame the spelling on the decal maker being Scottish!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Hard to believe it's only your second build!? I don't envy you trying to "correct" that decal...not sure that I would. All my scotch bottles say "whisky"....Jack Daniels musta been sampling his wares when he spelt it wrong the first time. Very nice work...grips, threadwork, finish...the whole build!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Goags said:


> Hard to believe it's only your second build!? I don't envy you trying to "correct" that decal...not sure that I would. All my scotch bottles say "whisky"....Jack Daniels musta been sampling his wares when he spelt it wrong the first time. Very nice work...grips, threadwork, finish...the whole build!


X2


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice rod..


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

beautiful rod, just keep in mind using a company logo without permission tends to break copyrights/trademarks. Not certain you'd be the kind that JD would target, but they recently sued another whisky distiller for making a bottle which looked somewhat like a JD bottle.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

photofishin said:


> beautiful rod, just keep in mind using a company logo without permission tends to break copyrights/trademarks. Not certain you'd be the kind that JD would target, but they recently sued another whisky distiller for making a bottle which looked somewhat like a JD bottle.


 I hope I am not targeted by JD, It was a gift and and I'm not making any money so I dont think they will come after me. I have heard of people getting nailed for copyrights though. I have a friend who builds washer boxes and the rustic coolers, he had team logos on them and someone shut him down. I heard they have been hitting flea markets and shutting down all the vendors who have team logos on there products as well.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

Goags said:


> Hard to believe it's only your second build!? I don't envy you trying to "correct" that decal...not sure that I would. All my scotch bottles say "whisky"....Jack Daniels musta been sampling his wares when he spelt it wrong the first time. Very nice work...grips, threadwork, finish...the whole build!


Thanks for the kind words. I did most of it in a hotel room in Corpus Christi. As far as the decal, I need to fix it. I have to fix it. I gave it to my dad, let him look at it and told him its not ready yet and took it back. It will also be good experience as well. Lots of firsts for me on this rod.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

Wafflejaw said:


> It turned out very nice! ...Just blame the spelling on the decal maker being Scottish!


Maybe I should make some Scotch Poles, I have a few Whisky labels. lol


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Addiction said:


> I hope I am not targeted by JD, It was a gift and and I'm not making any money so I dont think they will come after me. I have heard of people getting nailed for copyrights though. I have a friend who builds washer boxes and the rustic coolers, he had team logos on them and someone shut him down. I heard they have been hitting flea markets and shutting down all the vendors who have team logos on there products as well.


of course an enterprising person might file for a patent on the type of rod (excluding the logo) and present the prototype to JD and other distillers. They MAY just like the idea and you could profit from it. I'd speak to a patent lawyer first, however it may be an idea to make some money


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Let's see now, a bottle of hooch, or a custom made beautiful rod ????


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

photofishin said:


> of course an enterprising person might file for a patent on the type of rod (excluding the logo) and present the prototype to JD and other distillers. They MAY just like the idea and you could profit from it. I'd speak to a patent lawyer first, however it may be an idea to make some money


You have me thinking now!!


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

I fixed my spelling error, the Whisky is now spelled Whiskey. I have attached a few pics of the before, during and after of the repair. It was not that difficult although i hated to do it but now its ready to had off to my dad.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You definitely fixed it right!! I didn't realize the decal was a wraparound 'til I came to the pic w/ it removed. Your Dad oughta be proud of it! My prying eyes have me wondering about your plans for the acrylic blanks in the background. Jerry


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

When I was trying to figure out the label situation and after talking to the graphics guy I decided to go with wrap around. I have tried white ink on clear vinyl on my first rod and it was kind of gray looking. I was going to get cut out white vinyl letters and and lay them over black thread and it seemed like there was a lot of room for error. Since i had to get a whole sheet of vinyl I had him make them oversize and i cut them to fit. The final product was white vinyl with black ink. As for the acrylic in the background. I have a some rod ideas floating around upstairs. I want to build a Hot Pink and purple blingy rod for special lady. I have a Pink Sheet of Ablone and Purple sheet. The hot pink acrylic may be the grips for the hot pink rod, I was looking for purple acrylic to match the purple abalone but the one i got does not match. Then there is yellow acrylic. Since i had such good luck with the Jack Daniels rod, i plan to build another for myself and it will be paired with two other rods that i am going to build. I am going to make the 3 wise men, Jim Beam, Jack Daniels and Jose Cuervo. The yellow acrylic will be for the grips on the Cuervo rod.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Muchly look'n forward to seeing the other 2 wise men!


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

*Very creative*

Very creative. Quite a bit of thought must have gone into it. Definitely a one of a kind custom . The butt cap is the icing on the cake.


----------

